# Wealthiest Area in your City



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

What is the wealthiest area in your city?

In Nashville, it's relatively subjective but in general it's the Brentwood-Cool Springs-Franklin Corridor.

Photos:


Cool_Springs_Tennessee by CoolSprings.com, on Flickr


Aloft Nashville-Cool Springs—exterior by Aloft Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


I-65 Near Franklin, TN by AV8NLVR, on Flickr


busy, busy bees. by ceratosaurrr., on Flickr


Fox View Farm by kentondickerson, on Flickr


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

More pics!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

isakres said:


> More pics!


Of my city's wealthy areas? Lol alright here's some more



Franklin Ghetto Scene by fallingwater123, on Flickr

This road leads to an exclusive neighborhood


Joel's Hideaway by fallingwater123, on Flickr

Most of Nashville's Elite live in 'Estates' on the outskirts of town.


----------



## Blackpool88 (Nov 15, 2007)

musiccity said:


> Of my city's wealthy areas? Lol alright here's some more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is more rural than most parts of rural Britain and you consider that part of your 'city'? Or was it a joke?


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

^^
Beautiful pics of elite residential estates surrounding Nashville!

Are Brentwood and Franklin wealthier areas than the City of Nashville?

Of course, I'd imagine these estates are probably in the suburban / rural areas connecting Nashville to Franklin...


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

megacity30 said:


> ^^
> Beautiful pics of elite residential estates surrounding Nashville!
> 
> Are Brentwood and Franklin wealthier areas than the City of Nashville?
> ...


The wealthiest area of Nashville proper is Green Hills

Here are some pics of Green Hills


Hill Center Green Hills-003 by www.sitephocus.com, on Flickr


Green Hills Mall by Shanghai Daddy, on Flickr


Green Hills, Nashville, TN by William C. Johnson Architect, on Flickr

The Franklin-Brentwood Corridor is the wealthiest part of the Nashville Metro Area.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Blackpool88 said:


> That is more rural than most parts of rural Britain and you consider that part of your 'city'? Or was it a joke?


Nashville is a strange city, it is extremely spread out and there are farms and forests separating different parts of the city.


Anyways, enough of Nashville. Let's move onto another city. :cheers:


----------



## Hernan Cortez (Jan 9, 2012)

I liked the houses in Nashville  Beautiful real estate ! Lots of green 

I live in Rio. 

One of the wealthiest ares in Rio is Gavea:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Gorgeous neighborhood! Love the tropical forest backdrop.


----------



## ..Polkator.. (Apr 19, 2009)

The wealthier parts of Monterrey are located in the south, especially in San Pedro.

3-story Wal-mart in San Pedro, with stunning views of the city.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Monterrey is my favorite city in Mexico! Even though I've never been to Mexico :?

But it's a beautiful city!


----------



## ..Polkator.. (Apr 19, 2009)

Some more pics of San Pedro



Votchka said:


> Les comparto esta increíble fotografía de Valle Oriente, cortesía de Bee Vision Aerial





Hotu Matua said:


> VOvie 080 por Hotu Matua, en Flickr





blue_man100 said:


> *Paseo San Pedro*





Avolar Alto said:


> ^^Así es megane, San Pedro está localizado en una de las áreas más verdes de la ciudad, justo al pie de la Sierra Madre Oriental
> 
> Aquí otras fotos





Votchka said:


> Vistas aereas de San Pedro





cañerito said:


> Euromotors Monterrey. :drool:





Avolar Alto said:


> Más San Pedro





Avolar Alto said:


> Lamborghini Monterrey


----------



## ..Polkator.. (Apr 19, 2009)

musiccity said:


> Monterrey is my favorite city in Mexico! Even though I've never been to Mexico :?
> 
> But it's a beautiful city!


Glad to hear (read) that, its a really interesting city, like a mix of Mexico and the U.S.

I guess you don't live too far from here, you should come to visit Mexico :cheers:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

..polkator.. said:


> Glad to hear (read) that, its a really interesting city, like a mix of Mexico and the U.S.
> 
> I guess you don't live too far from here, you should come to visit Mexico :cheers:


Well it is a good little hike to the border lol, but a flight to Monterrey isn't too long. And it bypasses those sketchy border areas.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Most wealthy part of Stockholm is clearly *Östermalm* in central Stockholm.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

In Salvador(Brazil) is the Vitoria neighborhood


*IMG_0320 por bertvandersteld, no Flickr*









*Panoramio Anna Bérzina*


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Wealthiest part of inner city Oslo is the Frogner area/west side. It's probably the wealthiest in the Nordics too - part of it at least got the highest real estate prices.














































(Pictures taken by myself.)


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Some very lovely neighborhoods! Thanks for posting.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> Most wealthy part of Stockholm is clearly *Östermalm* in central Stockholm.


Yes, but this is not the only area that is known for its wealthy residents. The one should also include Danderyd, Lidingö, Eckerö (the former two are near the city) and some other parts of the city, aswell. Actually, the larger part of the Inner Stockholm is attracting the rich people due to higher housing prices.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

dj4life said:


> Yes, but this is not the only area that is known for its wealthy residents.


This tread isn't about wealthy areas though, but weal*thiest*. There must be some limits to how many areas that can be the wealthiest. 

And could you please stop quoting all the pictures in Svartmetalls post.


----------



## Hernan Cortez (Jan 9, 2012)

Interesting to see that the wealthiest areas in nordic countries don´t look much wealthier compared to the average in those countries. They look ok, but not exactly RICH.

The pictures also prove what I always knew: the wealthiest areas in Brazil and Mexico are much wealthier than those in nordic countries.

If you are rich in Monterrey and Rio, why would you want the country to be super developed, like Sweeden ? To live like the rich in Oslo ? Definetely not.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Hernan Cortez said:


> Interesting to see that the wealthiest areas in nordic countries don´t look much wealthier compared to the average in those countries. They look ok, but not exactly RICH.
> 
> The pictures also prove what I always knew: the wealthiest areas in Brazil and Mexico are much wealthier than those in nordic countries.


How can you determine whether a area is more wealthy or not from those pictures? :dunno: 


Hernan Cortez said:


> If you are rich in Monterrey and Rio, why would you want the country to be super developed, like Sweeden ? To live like the rich in Oslo ? Definetely not.


Oslo is in Norway.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Hernan Cortez said:


> Interesting to see that the wealthiest areas in nordic countries don´t look much wealthier compared to the average in those countries. They look ok, but not exactly RICH.
> 
> The pictures also prove what I always knew: the wealthiest areas in Brazil and Mexico are much wealthier than those in nordic countries.
> 
> If you are rich in Monterrey and Rio, why would you want the country to be super developed, like Sweeden ? To live like the rich in Oslo ? Definetely not.


They look "okay"? What do you expect, gold plated streets? Massive McMansion houses? Pointless ostentation? 

Sorry, but one cannot judge how "wealthy" an area is or the lifestyle that entails simply from pictures. How can one say that the richest in Brazil and Mexico live better than those in the Nordics? 

Logical fallacy that one.


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Depends on what you call "wealth". 
In Vancouver $1 million homes are considered "teardowns" and no I'm not kidding. If you live in a house that is worth less than $1 million then you live in a working class areas with a high crime rate, poorer schools, few public amenities, and you are right next door to a grow-op.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

ssiguy2 said:


> Depends on what you call "wealth".
> In Vancouver $1 million homes are considered "teardowns" and no I'm not kidding. If you live in a house that is worth less than $1 million then you live in a working class areas with a high crime rate, poorer schools, few public amenities, and you are right next door to a grow-op.


It's like that in all West Coast Cities. San Francisco is crazy expensive!


----------



## Blackpool88 (Nov 15, 2007)

ssiguy2 said:


> Depends on what you call "wealth".
> In Vancouver $1 million homes are considered "teardowns" and no I'm not kidding. If you live in a house that is worth less than $1 million then you live in a working class areas with a high crime rate, poorer schools, few public amenities, and you are right next door to a grow-op.


I think it's completely irrelevant what you call 'wealth' lets assume we're talking about financial wealth, the thread is about posting the wealthiest part of your city, irrespective of how wealthy that may be on a global scale, why don't you post some pictures of the wealthiest part of Vancouver.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

I've been through San Pedro(Monterrey, MX), by far the nicest part of mexico I've seen in person, very US influenced city.
For Kansas City: the plaza/ward parkway
https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=39.032086,-94.603314&spn=0.028136,0.055361&t=k&z=15


----------



## Adde (May 8, 2011)

Hernan Cortez said:


> Interesting to see that the wealthiest areas in nordic countries don´t look much wealthier compared to the average in those countries. They look ok, but not exactly RICH.


Most of the buildings in the pictures from Stockholm are fancier than average 19th-century buildings, but they weren't really built for the super-wealthy. My grandmother, born in 1921, grew up in one of those buildings, and she came from a lower middle class family. What's happened is that when the neighbourhood became known as a "rich area" (mostly because of the palatial apartments along Strandvägen) in the second half of the 20th century most of the buildings in the area were heavily renovated, with entire floors turned into luxury apartments. So from the outside, Östermalm mostly looks like it did when it was built at the end of the 19th century (neat, attractive, but in most parts not that ostentatious), but it's very different on the inside. 

That having been said, the super rich still mostly doesn't live in central Stockholm (though many of them probably have an apartment in the city for when they want to spend the night). Instead, they live in more suburban areas like Djurgården or Djursholm.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

A bit more of Monterrey. Cheers.

Credit to the authors.
























































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

There's a few in my city (Gold Coast).

*Sovereign Island* (The prestigious island is made up of luxury homes with deepwater moorings and direct ocean access for the boating enthusiasts. Sovereign Islands is one of the most expensive areas in the country with some homes in excess of 20 million dollars. Most houses do not slide under the two million dollar mark and vacant blocks sell in the millions)





























Gold Coast by Tatters, on Flickr



Mermaid Beach (Mermaid Beach is home to Hedges Avenue (the street that runs closest to the beach) often referred to as "millionaires row")


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> Most wealthy part of Stockholm is clearly *Östermalm* in central Stockholm.


Lovely neighborhood.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, the wealthies area in Sweden and the Nordics is Östermalm district, especially, Stureplan, in Stockholm. 











Stureplan By Night by Hannes R, on Flickr


Hotellhelg: Elite Stockholm Plaza by Granding, on Flickr


Elite Plaza by defdac, on Flickr

Anyway, the very rich swedes prefer to live in a less central areas or own islands in the archipelago. 
One of the examples - villas in Djurgården island:


Villa Täcka Udden på Djurgården by Carles TomÃ¡s MartÃ*, on Flickr


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

^^My favorites neighborhoods so far (Djurgården & Östermalm)


----------



## HS (Jun 7, 2008)

In Katowice there are some 'better' areas but none of them are for wealthy people only. My favourite is Bażantowo:












































In Gliwice the wealthiest place are Zawisza Lofts:



















What is interesting, both places were designed by the same architects: Medusa Group


----------



## HS (Jun 7, 2008)

Another quite wealth place in Katowice is the historic district of Giszowiec, the first city-garden in the continental Europe.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't think any really, really wealthy area can be comprised of nothing short of individual, single-detaches homes.

To share a wall or a lift with neighbors automatically degrades the experience of luxury and exclusive living.


----------



## Erthel (Apr 23, 2012)

Suburbanist said:


> I don't think any really, really wealthy area can be comprised of nothing short of individual, single-detaches homes.
> 
> To share a wall or a lift with neighbors automatically degrades the experience of luxury and exclusive living.


Then Manhattan must be a slum


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

you could be very wealthy and living in a tiny luxurious studio condo


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

TriBeCa is actually a very expensive hood in NY but people sacrifice space and privacy for an urban and vibrant environment. I guess its the same in Europe??¿¿, If you start to feel claustrophobia I guess you just go to your home at the Hamptons or something.

Must say, space is important for me (and it seems for many pple in America), and there are just a handful cities where I would sacrifice space and privacy for other factors.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Suburbanist said:


> I don't think any really, really wealthy area can be comprised of nothing short of individual, single-detaches homes.
> 
> To share a wall or a lift with neighbors automatically degrades the experience of luxury and exclusive living.


You're projecting your own views now, not what the market dictates. Isn't that against your principles? 

For the same amount of square metres you can buy in Östermalm, you can buy a massive house in even the most exclusive suburbs in Stockholm. Thus, the market says that demand for the properties in Östermalm must be greater for them to command a higher price.


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

*Mexico City - *

*Interlomas Area*






















URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotu_matua/4468471091/"]







[/URL]
Descenso sobre el Poniente (3) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr



*Zayaavedra area*























*Naucalpan zone*

_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com/"]flickr*_







[/URL]
Naucalpan según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Snow in Mexico City?

And beautiful pics!


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

In Metro Manila the wealthiest area is the one covering the villages that surround the Central Business District in Makati. It is where the rich of the rich in Philippine society live. Boxing superstar Manny Pacquiao recently bought a home here worth 7 million dollars (still not as expensive though compared to real estate markets in developed nations).

The green parts on the left of this photo:


You Seldom See it this Clear... by Storm Crypt, on Flickr

The foreground of this photo:


Makati City Aerial Photo by Raison Bassig by Raison Bassig, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

the wealthiest are in *Bangkok* (in term of land's price)
-*Silom CBD*-











Sathorn and Silom  by Henrivarium, on Flickr


gotham by millan p. rible, on Flickr


Silom Skyline at Night by Athlon_2000, on Flickr


Silom 25 by David OMalley, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------

